# hidden remote desktop



## raghu

Hi Folks,

Im looking 4 a remote administrator (like RADMIN) that is completely hidden.So not any icons in the taskbar or anything, just a plane remote administrator with password protection that is running in the background and also that you can install as a system service so it will start when the computer reboots

I SURE HOPE ANYONE CAN FIND OR HAVE THIS FILE

greetz mephisto and many thnx

P.S: With Remote Administrator i mean a program like Radmin so that i can see
the screen of the other pc and completely control it like mouse etc.


----------



## cohen

My school uses Remote Administator V 2.2 - Just checked it on the laptop i'm using which is a school one.


----------

